
Deliveroo courier strike - danohu
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/deliveroo-courier-strike-employers-national-living-wage-government-department-for-business-a7189126.html
======
ed_blackburn
My biggest fear is that IR35 will be tweaked again. With the dragnet catching
independent consultants with more and more legislation. Odd but I predict the
big three consultancies will benefit the most from this because let's be
honest HMRC will love the excuse to crack down and deliveroo aren't going to
suddenly start treating their delivery staff well.

------
keithpeter
The IWGB sounds most interesting

